# Noob first Canon camera: 5DMk3, You can't use the RAW stills yet?



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been following the rumors here for the past few months. Awhile back, I was on a video shoot for the Canon 5D Mk2. I was blown away by the video, and wanted one.<P>
I've been talking to and learning from some local still shooters and am excited about working in stills and video.

I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a 5D MkIII, but from some posts, I'm getting the impression that there is no software out there, that you can download and do anything with the RAW shots you take on the camera. Is this true? Is jpeg the only format you can take off the camera to do anything with post?

I've got enough saved to get the camera with kit lens, and was thinking of getting the canon 85mm 1.8 as my first prime. Right now, I only have iMovie and iPhoto that come with my mac, and figure that will be good to start learning with...but am now a bit hesitant in thinking that I may get this wonderful camera, but not really be able to do anything with the stills or footage I take with it.

Can someone tell me if I'm missing something? What are my best options? Will iMovie and iPhoto work with the content I take with my new 5D mkIII when I get it?

This is my first post, thank you in advance for any information and/or links to things to read up on....


cayenne


----------



## K-amps (Mar 28, 2012)

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/

You can either use ACR 6.7 to decode RAW, 

or from the same page download the RAW to DNG converter. Once all your pics are DNG, you can import into Lightroom.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

K-amps said:


> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/
> 
> You can either use ACR 6.7 to decode RAW,
> 
> or from the same page download the RAW to DNG converter. Once all your pics are DNG, you can import into Lightroom.


 
I use both without any noticible issues. There will likely be a beta LR4 soon as well, but there are other issues thay are working on for LR4 as well.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2012)

K-amps said:


> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/
> 
> You can either use ACR 6.7 to decode RAW,
> 
> or from the same page download the RAW to DNG converter. Once all your pics are DNG, you can import into Lightroom.




Thank you for the reply!!

Ok, so just to make sure....in order to use RAW from the new 5D mkIII I have to buy Adobe Photoshop, or that other tool, Lightroom (I"ll have to look that up) in order to make use of stills I take from the camera in RAW format. The camera comes with no software that will work with it....and requires 3rd party sofware to be purchased for RAW?

Until then, all I could work with would be the jpegs...is that correct?

Are there any open source tools, that I could use on Linux to interact with the 5D mk3 for RAW (and jpg and video)?

Thank you!

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

If you use the DNG converter to convert to Adobe Digital Negative files, many, if not most imaging editors will work with the file. You will likely not have to buy anything.

The DNG converter is free!!

What software do you use to edit images? There are several good ones.


----------



## Flake (Mar 28, 2012)

It's amazing that no one has mentioned that there is free image processing software which comes with the camera, and allows you not only to convert the RAW files to other formats, but also to manipulate the files to some extent as well. It's obviously nothing like as complex as Photoshop, but for photography it's pretty good.

It's called Digital Photo Professional otherwise known as DPP and is regularly updated by Canon for free once it's installed. You can shoot in RAW with confidence.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

Flake said:


> It's amazing that no one has mentioned that there is free image processing software which comes with the camera, and allows you not only to convert the RAW files to other formats, but also to manipulate the files to some extent as well. It's obviously nothing like as complex as Photoshop, but for photography it's pretty good.
> 
> It's called Digital Photo Professional otherwise known as DPP and is regularly updated by Canon for free once it's installed. You can shoot in RAW with confidence.



Well...except for a fact that a *bug* in the current version of DPP renders RAWs converted to JPGs as inappropriately soft when editing in High Quality mode. So until another one of those regular updates is released to fix the bug, you can either set DPP to High Speed mode (meaning the NR palette is unavailable and moiré correction is not performed), or you can go through the hassle and file bloat of using ACR to convert the 5DIII RAW files into DNG format and then importing them into something else to edit them.

So much for confidence... :


----------



## peederj (Mar 28, 2012)

Flake said:


> It's amazing that no one has mentioned that there is free image processing software which comes with the camera, and allows you not only to convert the RAW files to other formats, but also to manipulate the files to some extent as well. It's obviously nothing like as complex as Photoshop, but for photography it's pretty good.
> 
> It's called Digital Photo Professional otherwise known as DPP and is regularly updated by Canon for free once it's installed. You can shoot in RAW with confidence.



But unfortunately it doesn't work right with the 5D3 yet.

To use Aperture, btw, use the DNG converter from Adobe until Apple ships the Digital RAW compatibility update for the 5D3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

Flake said:


> It's amazing that no one has mentioned that there is free image processing software which comes with the camera, and allows you not only to convert the RAW files to other formats, but also to manipulate the files to some extent as well. It's obviously nothing like as complex as Photoshop, but for photography it's pretty good.
> 
> It's called Digital Photo Professional otherwise known as DPP and is regularly updated by Canon for free once it's installed. You can shoot in RAW with confidence.


 
Flake, where have you been  

The DPP provided with the camera has serious issues converting raw images, so people are looking for a alternative until they get a update.

Tale a look here among many places: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2142


----------



## jestuh (Mar 28, 2012)

Adobe LR 4 will receive an update this week that includes RAW support for the 5D MkIII

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week


----------



## K-amps (Mar 28, 2012)

jestuh said:


> Adobe LR 4 will receive an update this week that includes RAW support for the 5D MkIII
> 
> http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week



Any idea about LR3 getting support for 5diii ?


----------



## jestuh (Mar 28, 2012)

I was told no more updates for LR3. Well at least for new camera support. You will have to upgrade to LR4. 

i am on the same boat as you. But a $79 for an upgrade should not be a hard hit.



K-amps said:


> jestuh said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe LR 4 will receive an update this week that includes RAW support for the 5D MkIII
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

jestuh said:


> I was told no more updates for LR3. Well at least for new camera support. You will have to upgrade to LR4.
> 
> i am on the same boat as you. But a $79 for an upgrade should not be a hard hit.
> 
> ...


 
Thats a bit of a suprise, but then, they lowered the cost enough so that the new version is not a big expense, and the DNG converter is free and will work with all versions of photoshop and lightroom.

I do have LR4. 

I now have a 2nd copy as well. I took advantage of the $69 B&H deal for LR3 on Feb 15, and got a free upgrade to LR4.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Mar 28, 2012)

wait.. your first camera ever, DSLR wise, and just to start learning will be the 5Dmrk3 ?!?! if i am not mistaken, and that is the truth, isnt that a bit overkill?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 28, 2012)

peederj said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing that no one has mentioned that there is free image processing software which comes with the camera, and allows you not only to convert the RAW files to other formats, but also to manipulate the files to some extent as well. It's obviously nothing like as complex as Photoshop, but for photography it's pretty good.
> ...



Thanks, peederj, I was wondering what to do with Aperture. I was going to shoot LPEG until the next update to Aperture (I'm assuming it'll have the 5D3) is released. It should be soon. apple already released the D800 update.


----------



## swampler (Mar 29, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> wait.. your first camera ever, DSLR wise, and just to start learning will be the 5Dmrk3 ?!?! if i am not mistaken, and that is the truth, isnt that a bit overkill?


Cheaper in the long run than buying a lesser camera and having to upgrade to get what you really wanted later.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 29, 2012)

LR 4 will be supporting the 5d3 as of an update next week.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 29, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> LR 4 will be supporting the 5d3 as of an update next week.


This week actually. Wait a day or two and you should be good to go.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> wait.. your first camera ever, DSLR wise, and just to start learning will be the 5Dmrk3 ?!?! if i am not mistaken, and that is the truth, isnt that a bit overkill?



Well, I was going for the 5D mk2, but saw the new mk3 was coming out, so, I've been waiting and researching for months....but yes, that's what I want.
I've usually been the type in most things in my life, to find something I want to learn or do or buy....and I save and get the very best I can get, rather than spend little bits here and there....and often in the end, spend more money doing the lower end things, rather than saving and being patient a bit...and just getting the best I can for my money, and for longevity.

Also, I was introduced to the whole FF thing with the 5D mk2 about a year ago...on a video shoot I was in down here in New Orleans, and I saw them filming with this DSLR and I was facinated. I've been working with these guys, and others...there is a HUGE booming industry down here with movies, and all sorts of things shooting here, due to the tax breaks. They're calling this Hollywood south.
Anyway, right off to bat...I will likely be able to start earning some money back to pay on the camera with people I know that need to have multiple cameras for shoots down here...and I can provide that with my new equipment. I think this will be a blast to learn and meet people in this industry. I'm trying to teach myself audio and video editing too.

Also, I'm learning now from people that are pro still shooters...and while at first, stills will be for my pleasure...I'm hoping I can work with them and maybe eventually shoot some things for $$....heck, I'll even try my hand at the stock photo and video sites I find out there.

Do I plan to make tons of $$ or a living out of this? No.
Anythiing at all paying back to the camera purchase is good for me...but I want this to use as a tool for me to learn with...enjoy as a hobby. I live in a city where there is TONS of stuff to shoot stills....and I'm going to also start shooting a 'show' idea I have at home with myself and friends....

So, there's lots of reasons to buy said camera, I have lots of plans for use, 99% of it personal and for fun.

But I've always been the type to where if I found something I wanted...I'd research it to death, and find the best I could possibly afford (not always the most expensive by the way)...and I'd save and go for that and get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> <snip>
> What software do you use to edit images? There are several good ones.


Well, I'm trying to figure out what software to use.

I have a new mac pro...was hoping to start with iPhoto and iMovie to begin with.

I'm more of a linux person (I don't do windows very often), and was hoping to maybe work with open source tools like the GIMP http://www.gimp.org/ for stills, and Cinelerra http://cinelerra.org/ for video.

I've also seen interesting things you can do in bulk with tools like ImageMagick http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php.

I'd like to try Adobe...but after spending so much on first camera and a prime lens...was hoping not to have to break the bank on software to use it with too.


I'd not heard of Lightroom..will have to look into it.

Out of the Adobe stuff...what is the best to get...if I went that route...is it a whole suite? I saw some neat videos of people showing After Effects for video....I want to do both stills and video...what's the route most people go if using commercial software?

Anyone else out here a linux person and trying any of the tools I mentioned above?

Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## johankh (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello !

This picture is edit in DPP and RAW converted to JPGs editing in High Quality mode.

Canon EF 1.4x III Extender, Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM, Canon Eos 5D Mark III,

1/1600, f9,0, ISO 1600


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 29, 2012)

jestuh said:


> Adobe LR 4 will receive an update this week that includes RAW support for the 5D MkIII
> 
> http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week



Thanks for the link and the confirmation on 5D III is in the comments. Finally hopefully we can get our pixel peeing out of the way and get back to taking pictures with the new toy.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 29, 2012)

johankh said:


> Hello !
> 
> This picture is edit in DPP and RAW converted to JPGs editing in High Quality mode.
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful shot. Love the details on the feathers


----------



## stipotle (Mar 29, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thats a bit of a suprise, but then, they lowered the cost enough so that the new version is not a big expense, and the DNG converter is free and will work with all versions of photoshop and lightroom.
> 
> I do have LR4.
> 
> I now have a 2nd copy as well. I took advantage of the $69 B&H deal for LR3 on Feb 15, and got a free upgrade to LR4.



I also took advantage of the B&H deal, but might I ask how you got a free upgrade to LR4? Is it an Adobe deal for those who got LR3 a week before LR4?


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > LR 4 will be supporting the 5d3 as of an update next week.
> ...



Yeah, I cant wait to re-processed all my pictures with the revised LR4 coming out later this week to see the impact on the RAW image...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 29, 2012)

johankh said:


> Hello !
> 
> This picture is edit in DPP and RAW converted to JPGs editing in High Quality mode.
> 
> ...



Nice shot, so you converted that in DPP with the factory settings, not changing them as per many threads? I'm having great success with DPP and my 5D3 too, after a little learning curve.


----------



## johankh (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, yes, factory settings and High Quality mode, it looks fine to me 
(Sorry for my poor English )


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 29, 2012)

johankh said:


> Thanks, yes, factory settings and High Quality mode, it looks fine to me
> (Sorry for my poor English )



Ironic thing is, your english is better than many native English speakers online, for example —Youtube.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2012)

stipotle said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a bit of a suprise, but then, they lowered the cost enough so that the new version is not a big expense, and the DNG converter is free and will work with all versions of photoshop and lightroom.
> ...


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 31, 2012)

For the free upgrade see this link: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/upgrade-policy-product-announcement.html

I bought Lightroom 3 when it was on sale 2/15/2012. We will see if I qualify for the free upgrade.


----------



## magus424 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1 RC is already available from labs.adobe.com and supports the mark 3.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 1, 2012)

rporterfield said:


> For the free upgrade see this link: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/upgrade-policy-product-announcement.html
> 
> I bought Lightroom 3 when it was on sale 2/15/2012. We will see if I qualify for the free upgrade.



Hmm...I don't have any products that qualify for Adobe upgrades....never owned anything by Adobe before.<P>
Well, to start with, guess I'll have to start with what I have on my mac (iMovie, iPhoto)....and the open source stuff I have on Linux.

Hmm...I have a friend of mine who's kids are starting college soon...maybe I'll get an educational discount purchase through them...




Thanks for all the replies so far.....

cayenne 8)


----------



## SeanNY (Apr 1, 2012)

I downloaded Camera Raw 6.7 and got it to work with my existing CS5 setup. 

I got one weird feature, which is that the Adobe Standard camera profile interpreted blown out areas of high ISO concert photos (stage was lit by a mix of LED lights but the blown out areas were mostly bright whitish, purple and blue) as a shocking super bright blue. It looked like the blue used for the shadow clipping warning. 

Saving the photo as a JPEG preserved the blue effect, which was not present in the JPEGs of the same picture made by the camera itself (I shot with separate cards, RAW on one and JPEG on another).

Thus I guessed that it was a bug within the Adobe Standard profile, and I switched the profile to Camera Standard (or Faithful, Portrait or any other profile), which solved the problem.

Here's the photo that resulted. The hair and blown out area on the singers right hand were the areas most affected.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinland/7035347965/#in/photostream/


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2012)

magus424 said:


> Lightroom 4.1 RC is already available from labs.adobe.com and supports the mark 3.



Works fine too. Tried it this week-end and seem to work fine with mkIII files...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 2, 2012)

JR said:


> magus424 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom 4.1 RC is already available from labs.adobe.com and supports the mark 3.
> ...



Is Lightroom a stand alone product, or is it an add-on for Adobe Photoshop? What is the difference between the two products?

Thanks,

C


----------



## rwmson (Apr 2, 2012)

Lightroom is a standalone product. You can read all about it at www.adobe.com.



cayenne said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > magus424 said:
> ...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 3, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Lightroom is a standalone product. You can read all about it at www.adobe.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 6, 2012)

Apple just updated their Camera RAW today. Now supports native 5D Mark III files.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 6, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> Apple just updated their Camera RAW today. Now supports native 5D Mark III files.



SWEET!

I'm thinking now..to start with, I'm going to go with Apeture (only $80)...and with FCPX....since with update, it appears to do most everything needed, and Red Giant is soon to have their plugins ported....and it is only $300.


----------



## rporterfield (Apr 11, 2012)

rporterfield said:


> For the free upgrade see this link: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/upgrade-policy-product-announcement.html
> 
> I bought Lightroom 3 when it was on sale 2/15/2012. We will see if I qualify for the free upgrade.


Took a while, but I was approved for the free upgrade.


----------

